# The Lionel 1956 Instruction Booklet



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Hello ! Some member was kind enough to do all this work and make it searchable. Please come forward and be recognized. AH HA! It was Quietman.
Here is the original post.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My old hobby shop, since closed, is listed as a Lionel Service Station.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)




----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a link to the Mill Michael Crossing Gate Circuit


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Two position reverse unit diagrams from Lionel Supplement 1-9


----------

